# URLs



## Rosemary (Sep 25, 2009)

When I want to 'post' a picture, the 'Manage Attachment' asks for either a URL or upload from your computer.

Uploading from my computer only gives the link.

I keep most of my photos in Photobucket, which have these codes
Direct Link
HTML Code
IMG Code
Flash Code
Email & IM.

but I'm not sure which to use.   Would someone put me straight on this please?


----------



## Pyan (Sep 25, 2009)

Copy and paste "IMG Code", Rosie...


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, thank you very much Pyan.  Now to work out which ones to post!


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 25, 2009)

Yea i always use the IMG tags. They use to have <img src tags too which I'd use to post on a gardening forum but I think Photobucket no longer supports them, and I know of no other site that uses img src=


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 25, 2009)

That must have been a while ago AE, as I haven't seen it listed.  I use the HTML for posting to my blogs though.


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok, so I copied and pasted the IMG into the 'Manage Attachments' and it came up as invalid 

I never had any problems before, has the system been changed?


----------



## Pyan (Oct 2, 2009)

?

Just copy the IMG code and paste it straight onto the post, Rosie...








Yep, that works fine...


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 2, 2009)

* Imagines Tillane wandering back across the Pennines after the Chrons Carlisle Meet. *


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 2, 2009)

Rosemary said:


> Ok, so I copied and pasted the IMG into the 'Manage Attachments' and it came up as invalid
> 
> I never had any problems before, has the system been changed?


No, the Manage Attachments box is for uploading actual files from your computer(less than 100K I believe)
No what you do with the IMG tag is put inside [and] like [ IMG]URL[/ IMG]
You simply put  that in a message. On photobucket you can just copy the whole URL plus the tags and then paste it into a message


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your help - much appreciated.


----------

